# LAN Programme



## Male (11. April 2005)

Ich habe eine Frage. Ich suche ein Programm womit ich verfolgen kann wohin meine Daten verschickt werden und welche Daten / User / MACs auf meinen Rechner  zugreifen. Zudem möchte ich überprüfen, wie sicher mein Netzwerkist, da ich auch über WLAN verfüge. Gibt es hier eine Möglichkeit ?

Mein Router ist ein Acer WLAN 11b.


----------



## Sinac (11. April 2005)

Da gibt es verschiedene Sachen, Paket-Tracer oder LAN-Sniffer z.B..
WLAN solltest du am besten WEP und MAC-Filter aktivieren, das reicht meistens. Ist zwar auch kein 100% Schutz aber den gibt eh es nicht.


----------



## Male (11. April 2005)

Also bei WLAN hab ich WEP Verschlüsselung und MAC Adressen aktiviert, jedoch hab ich zum Beispiel meine Firewall ausgestellt. 
Nun wollte ich halt ma sehen wie angreifbar ich dadurch von außen bin.


----------



## Sinac (11. April 2005)

Hm, du scheinst nicht viel Erfahrung mit Netzwerk zu haben, oder?
Wenn du nicht weißt was die Deaktivierung der Firewall für Auswirkungen haben kann solltest du sie anlassen.


----------

